# 2012 Chrous versus 2012 Record



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to be building up a new frame. Of course I would really like to use 2012 Record, but it is nearly 50% more than Chorus! I can save a bit by using a Chorus cassette, but still, an extra $450 or so for Record over Chorus?

What are the functional differences between the 2012 Chorus and Record? I don't care about weight, I mean the actually mechanical differences, and the feel, if there is one.

I can afford Record, but something in me makes me wonder if the difference is worth it.

BTW, I'm a recreational rider. Prices are from ShineyBike.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

As far as I know...
Chorus is a tad lighter but effectivley the sam as Record.
Record has cut outs on the shifters whereas Chorus doesnt.
I remember reading (maybe here or maybe WW?!?!) that Record is an almost pointless group because those that can afford go SR and those who cant or wont go for Chorus. 
A bit lighter and a bit bit bling-ier. Apart from that sod all in the difference.
I am sure the more knowledgable will be along to give a more detailed answer.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

BryanSayer said:


> I'm going to be building up a new frame. Of course I would really like to use 2012 Record, but it is nearly 50% more than Chorus! I can save a bit by using a Chorus cassette, but still, an extra $450 or so for Record over Chorus?
> 
> What are the functional differences between the 2012 Chorus and Record? I don't care about weight, I mean the actually mechanical differences, and the feel, if there is one.
> 
> ...


If you look on the parts list from the Campagnolo website, SR-R-C all use the same shifting mechanical module. So no functional difference. I also always use Chorus cassette, which is all steel, for best longevity at the cost of trivial weight difference. A big chunk of the weight saving between SR-R-C comes from the cassette. Other parts mostly undergo cosmetic changes. 

Exception is the use of ceramic bearings in SR crankset.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I chose Chorus for the price, roughly the weight difference is 120 grams to Record and about 200 for Super Record. I even got the Vento Wheelset with an extra cassette which still came in under the price of a Record group.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

When I could get Record for only about $300 more, that's what I bought, except for a Chorus cassette. Since the price difference is so much, it makes the Chorus group a no-brainer. There will be no difference in feel or function, just weight.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I can afford either, but choose Chorus. I don't understand the reason for Record now that there is SR. Throw the $400 saved on chorus toward better wheels.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

With reference to EPS, Chorus is on it's way to the mothball cupboard. Record EPS looks like Chorus mechanical. Athena EPS is announced for next year without any word on Chorus EPS. 
Sooo... The only reason (except a very few grams) to buy Record mechanical is that it says Record on it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*apples and oranges...*

Just because there will be EPS versions of SR, Record and Athena (further down the road) doesn't mean that there will be no mechanical versions of each group. The cost difference should be huge. Mechanical groupsets will be the largest selling for a long time, unless the price comes way down. 

The OP is looking for an economical group with good performance.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

*I'm in the process of my first...*

Campagnolo build form SRAM. Based on what I've read to date, the difference between Record/SR and Chorus in the shifters is the use of bearings in R/SR and bushings in Chorus. SR gets Ti bits as opposed to steel. Tend to agree that the decision is likely to be either Chorus or SR. The $300 difference between Record and SR seems 'relatively' minor when spending $2000'sh on a group.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Chorus always had bearings despite some literature that suggested differently the first year. Chorus and at least the first couple years of Record were identical except the graphics.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I've built up and ridden both and honestly can't tell any difference in feel or function. That said, both my Campy builds now have Record because I was able to get a great deal on it at the time. Since then I've seen smoking deals on Chorus so maybe I could have saved a bunch going with Chorus but for whatever reason I just didn't see the deep discounts on Chorus at the time. Either way (Chorus or Record) you win.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*wrong...*



MTBDad said:


> Campagnolo build form SRAM. Based on what I've read to date, the difference between Record/SR and Chorus in the shifters is the use of bearings in R/SR and bushings in Chorus. SR gets Ti bits as opposed to steel. Tend to agree that the decision is likely to be either Chorus or SR. The $300 difference between Record and SR seems 'relatively' minor when spending $2000'sh on a group.


All levels use bearings. Only early model Centaur ever had bushings.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> Chorus always had bearings despite some literature that suggested differently the first year. Chorus and at least the first couple years of Record were identical except the graphics.


This is exactly the information I was looking for (about bearings versus bushings)! Thanks very much. Chorus it is.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Same here just bought a 6 pcs( minus crank ) of Chorus grouppo for $850 for a back up bike,can't wait for a ride to compare SR11 vs Chorus.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I put Record on my build as I like the cut outs in the levers and knew that I would always want Record over Chorus if I went that way. I did go with the Chorus cassette and KMC chain. Bought the parts from various sites on line using discount coupons (Texascyclesport) and others and wound up paying the same for a Chorus group. Just shop the parts and get what you want. For as much time as you spend on the bike, might as well get what you want. Just my 2cents.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

C-40 said:


> Just because there will be EPS versions of SR, Record and Athena (further down the road) doesn't mean that there will be no mechanical versions of each group. The cost difference should be huge. Mechanical groupsets will be the largest selling for a long time, unless the price comes way down.


I was unclear. 
The mechanical solutions in the Record EPS parts are mostly taken from the Chorus group, and that makes me think that (mechanical) Chorus and Record will merge under the Record name. 

As it is today the only advantage in Record over Chorus is weight.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kbwh said:


> I was unclear.
> The mechanical solutions in the Record EPS parts are mostly taken from the Chorus group, and that makes me think that (mechanical) Chorus and Record will merge under the Record name.
> 
> As it is today the only advantage in Record over Chorus is weight.


Right, and most of that difference is in the cassette, which I use only Chorus cassettes for longer life. So it's most just aesthetics between Record and Chorus. But I am vain ... :blush2:


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Ribble has good prices on Campagnolo now about 710 GBP not sure about postage to the US probably free.


----------



## summiluxer (Feb 17, 2012)

Honestly go with the Chorus stuff, if you do your homework on Weight Weenies, some members found out that some of the Chorus stuff is actually the same weight as the Record gear!


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

The shifters are the same weight, the front derailleurs are 2 grams difference.


----------



## incahoots (Jul 7, 2006)

Good lord. The prices at both shinybike and ribble are crazy low compared to domestic sources. The cost difference between a record group here and a chorus group there is ... significant. Wish they took amex. Might have to just do it anyway.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

incahoots said:


> Good lord. The prices at both shinybike and ribble are crazy low compared to domestic sources. The cost difference between a record group here and a chorus group there is ... significant. Wish they took amex. Might have to just do it anyway.


Ribble will take AMEX if you set up a Paypal account linked to your AMEX
If you buy all the components separately it is cheaper than buying the complete group


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys if any of you have trouble getting stuff from UK/European shops I am in Ireland and if you need you can route thru me and I will forward it on to you.
Also I know one of my lbs often works out cheaper then online. I will prob be there on Mon or Tues so I can get a price if you want. 
Just an offer!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

bcmf said:


> Guys if any of you have trouble getting stuff from UK/European shops I am in Ireland and if you need you can route thru me and I will forward it on to you.
> Also I know one of my lbs often works out cheaper then online. I will prob be there on Mon or Tues so I can get a price if you want.
> Just an offer!


do you want us to wire you the money to your indonesian account or Western Union would be ok ?


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> do you want us to wire you the money to your indonesian account or Western Union would be ok ?


HEEHEE...No Bank Transfer would be fine :aureola:

As I said it was an offer if anyone was stuck as I guess most on here are from the US (and surrounding area's).


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I just built up a new bike and went with Super Record. I felt like if I went with one of the cheaper groups I would always question what the nicer one would be like.

I sourced the complete group from a seller on eBay who was in California. I upgraded the brakes, got the 12/29 cassette and the Titanium crank all for just over $2k shipped. My local bike shop quoted me $4k.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Prices ARE crazy low for campagnolo right now! Putting together a new bike and just got 2012 record brakeset, ergos,fd, and rd for $750 from ribble. Super record crankset (w/ cups!) new on ebay for $300. Coupled with a new chorus cassette and chain that I had in my private "service course" and I am ready to go.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Prices ARE crazy low for campagnolo right now! Putting together a new bike and just got 2012 record brakeset, ergos,fd, and rd for $750 from ribble. Super record crankset (w/ cups!) new on ebay for $300. Coupled with a new chorus cassette and chain that I had in my private "service course" and I am ready to go.


Damn, that's an awesome find!! $300 for SR cranks .... too bad there aren't any more such deals when I looked on eBay.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> Damn, that's an awesome find!! $300 for SR cranks .... too bad there aren't any more such deals when I looked on eBay.


yeah, I was very pleased. I had lost an auction at $425 earlier in the day and got this one that evening. just goes to show, as a seller you shouldn't end your auctions at midnight!


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

I just ordered a 2012 Pinarello Paris with Campy Chorus. I've been struggling for over two years trying to decide what I wanted to replace the Campy Paramount I've been riding since buying it new in 1974. Since I only buy a new bike every 38 years, cost wasn't a huge factor and okay, I concede there's definitely a certain attraction to buying simply "the best", the absolute top-of-the-line, the bling people will notice. But I'm not made of money and I like a good value.

What's reported here seems correct. If you add up all the parts, Record and Super Record are a little lighter than Chorus by about 144g and 165g, respectively. They otherwise function identically and can be mixed and matched. Each gram saved costs about $6 for Record and $7.50 for SR. That's an expensive way to save very little weight compared to the savings possible on pretty much anything else on the bike, including me.

But what also struck me is that I expect stuff to last. I decided it didn't make much sense lightening those parts, possibly only just making them easier to break or wear out.

I did hold off deciding anything 'till the EPS announcement and briefly (very briefly) considered Pinarello's $16,500 EPS Dogma but I hated the BoB paint and the price. But also, while I think electronic shifting is the future, it just feels odd to pair it with rim brakes, especially in something that expensive. It's like buying a BMW with drum brakes.

If I was going to buy EPS derailleurs and pay for the privilege, I'd want it matched with equally advanced hydraulic road brakes. But those, including the wheels, hubs and frames to go with them are probably 2 years out and at 61, I'm not willing to wait.

In the end, I decided the Chorus group (especially in that Paris package deal) represented a nice "sweet spot": the best functionality you can get from current mechanical derailleur technology at the best price. It's also a sensible match for what you do with brakes.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

Sounds like good thinking to me Nicole and I hope you have many
happy miles, and years, with this new bike.
PS. My first really good bike was 1973 Silver Paramount.


----------



## scblack (Dec 20, 2011)

Good work there Nicole, great to see you riding good bikes at your age. I hope to buggery I am still riding at that age! I was 4 years old when you bought that Paramount. Hehe.

I had a very nice encounter on Monday. A friend of mine has just bought a new Wilier Gran Turismo and I was chatting to him about it at a supermarket. Anyway when I finished the conversation, I had a little tap on the shoulder. A lady had heard my conversation and was interested in the bikes we were talking about. She was a 61 year old retiree, who has just ordered a Baum titanium road bike, with SRAM Red parts. She was so enthusiastic about the bikes, and what we had. It was a great little chat.

Here is their website, looks good: Baum Cycles | Bikes

Ride that Pinarello hard - I have a "Dogma".


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> I just ordered a 2012 Pinarello Paris with Campy Chorus. I've been struggling for over two years trying to decide what I wanted to replace the Campy Paramount I've been riding since buying it new in 1974. Since I only buy a new bike every 38 years, cost wasn't a huge factor and okay, I concede there's definitely a certain attraction to buying simply "the best", the absolute top-of-the-line, the bling people will notice. But I'm not made of money and I like a good value.
> 
> What's reported here seems correct. If you add up all the parts, Record and Super Record are a little lighter than Chorus by about 144g and 165g, respectively. They otherwise function identically and can be mixed and matched. Each gram saved costs about $6 for Record and $7.50 for SR. That's an expensive way to save very little weight compared to the savings possible on pretty much anything else on the bike, including me.
> 
> ...


Alot of the recent reports from various brake manufacturers seems to suggest that road disc is possibly not practical due to weight gains, loss of aerodynamics (disc/caliper have to be bigger to deal with heat dissipation), loss of radial spoking on the wheels, and widening of frames to 135 (reducing heel clearance). It seems right now that hydraulic rim brakes for the road may have more future.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

why hydraulic rim brakes are "needed" ?

never had mechanical rim brakes failed to stop me and I think that has been true for most bikes for most part of the last century.

Sure the rim can wear out but I haven't yet worn out a rim in my whole life of riding.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> why hydraulic rim brakes are "needed" ?
> 
> never had mechanical rim brakes failed to stop me and I think that has been true for most bikes for most part of the last century.
> 
> Sure the rim can wear out but I haven't yet worn out a rim in my whole life of riding.


A hydraulic rim brake would still wear the rim, but hydraulic brakes have better feel than mechanical and better modulation as well. Nothing is needed besides air, food, and water. You could survive without a bike.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

hey, from what I can figure, Nicole must have bought her 1st bike at five years of age, so she is only 43 years old, and thus isn't old at all. Isn't that right Nicole.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

pete2528ca said:


> hey, from what I can figure, Nicole must have bought her 1st bike at five years of age, so she is only 43 years old, and thus isn't old at all. Isn't that right Nicole.


I don't know how you figure that. It's certainly not correct. I'm 61. I bought my Paramount when I was 23. But that wasn't my first bike.

I think I got my first bike around 1955. I remember it was red with a chrome chain-guard and that it came with training wheels I was desperate to get rid of. My first "big kid" bike was a black J.C. Higgins 3-speed from Austria that I bought with my own money, probably sometime between 1960 and 1962. I didn't take it with me to college in 1968 (though I don't remember why or what happened to it) and didn't have another bike 'till I got the Paramount.

I got the Paramount in 1974 and that's been my only bike ever since. It was a great bike then (I remember kids spotting me on it and yelling, "Paramount!") and amazingly, it's still a great bike, which is why it's taken me so long to think about buying something new.


----------

